# Navi fürs Auto



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

*Navi fürs Auto*

Hi, ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, nach langer Verweigerung, mir doch ein Navigationsgerät für mein Auto zu kaufen. Viel mehr als 120 Euro will ich aber dafür nicht ausgeben.

Momentan ist mein Favorit das TomTom Start 20 Central Europe Traffic Navigationssystem.
TomTom Start 20 Central Europe Traffic Navigationssystem (11 cm (4,3 Zoll) Display, TMC, Fahrspur- & Parkassistent, IQ Routes, Favoriten, Europa 19): Amazon.de: Navigation & Car-HiFi

Eigentlich wollte ich ein 5 Zoll Display, aber bei den Modellen die in Frage kämen fehlt mir dann der Parkassistent, den ich doch ganz gerne hätte.

Falls jemand ein besseres Navi kennt, würde es mich sehr freuen wenn dieser jemand es hier nennen würde und auch warum.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2012)

Hast du kein Smartphone? 

Ich nutz auf meinem iPhone TomTom & bin damit, Achtung Wortwitz, immer gut gefahren!   

TomTom finde ich persönlich besser als Navigon, ist einfach übersichtlicher und klarer. Beides gibt es für iOS & Android. Der Vorteil bei so einer Lösung, auch ein Grund für meine Anschaffung, dass man sich ja ohne Probleme Karten anderer Länder als App installieren kann. Sein Handy hat man wohl häufiger dabei als ein Navi ...


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

Hallo Rabowke und danke erstmal für deine prompte Antwort. 

Doch ich habe ein "Smartphone", aber ohne Touchscreen und das Display wäre zu klein. Was ich mir auch noch überlegt habe, bei Pearl gibt es Tablet PCs die mit erhältlichen Zubehör dann für Navigation geeignet wären.
Tabletpc, touchlet X5: TOUCHLET Tablet PC X5 mit Android4.0, kapazitivem 7" Touchscreen, HDMI - Tablets / Tablett

Allerdings lande ich dann insgesamt bei über 140 Euro.

Nebenbei habe ich gerade gesehen, dass es das TomTom auch in einer 5 Zoll Variante für 130 Euro gibt(Start 25), dann würde ich wenn ich mich dafür entscheide dieses kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Also, mir persönlich wäre ein smartphone zu klein, bzw. ein so Riesensmartphone, das sehr gut und auch "sicher" als navi taugt, wäre mir viel zu groß als Handy  ein 4,3 Zoll Navi wäre mir zB zu klein - ich will nicht NUR "hinhören", sondern auch optisch auf dem laufenden sein.

Hinzu kommt: die Handy-Lautsprecher sind nicht bei allen Smartphones laut genug, um beim Fahren deutlich hörbar zu sein. Schließlich kann man bei weitem nicht bei jedem Auto sein Smartphone mit dem CarHifi verbinden (die Autos, die rabowke anfasst, haben sicherlich alle bluetooth und vermutlich sogar wireless-kompatibilität speziell für Apple   ). Navis sind aber strikt darauf ausgelegt, im Auto laut genug zu sein. 

Zudem ist die Frage, ob man gute, kostenfreie oder zumindest günstige Map/Navi-Software bekommt, die NICHT vom Mobilfunk abhängig ist, da ja nicht überall guter Empfang vorhanden ist und zudem nicht jeder eine "echte" Flat hat, so dass man schnell an sein Monatslimit kommen könnte. ^^ und: nicht jeder will den Akku seines Handys "verbraten", wenn er für 100-150€ auch ein gutes separates Gerät bekommen kann. Wenn man mal ein paar stunden fahren muss und dann das Handy immer GPS, Display und Ton aktiv hat, dazu noch das Kartenmaterial, dann braucht das halt schon auch Strom. evlt. könnte man zwar das Handy gleichzeitig per USB oder Zigarettenanzünder mit Strom versorgen, aber auch das hat bei weitem nicht jedes Auto... 


Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, dass Herr Schmitz trotzdem mal überlegen kann, ob für IHN auch ein Smartphone als Navi in Frage käm.


Wenn es es ein richtiges Navi sein soll: TomTom ist aber an sich nie verkehrt , außer Du findest ein Modell, wo wirklich viele "meckern"  ich würd nur schauen, dass das Kartenmaterial gut ist und/oder man eine Weile kostenfrei oder sehr günstig Updates bekommen kann. und nur 4,3 Zoll find ich ehrlich gesagt was klein, da würd ich dann auch zur 5 Zoll Version greifen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2012)

Hmm, finde ich interessant ... die Äußerungen über die Größe.

Ich hab ja das iPhone 4 mit 3,5" Display & finde das eigentlich ideal. Mit einer Halterung an die Windschutzscheibe & fertig ist. Ton habe ich immer deaktiviert, denn mir reichen Pfeile + Angaben, in wieviel Metern ich wo abbiegen muss.

Bei den meisten TomTom Standalonegeräten sind übrigens X Tage kostenloses Update inkludiert, die App kannst du dir immer wieder neu laden und hast dann die aktuelle Karte. 

Aber wer kein passendes Smartphone hat, für den ist das natürlich keine Lösung. Aber ich würde auch zu TomTom raten, denn das ursprüngliche Kartenmaterial ist egal für welche Plattform immer gleich & damit bin ich bislang weltweit sehr gut klargekommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

@Herb
Das ist ein guter Punkt, bei 120 Km/h muss ich mein Radio aufdrehen damit ich überhaupt noch etwas höre.  Mein Auto ist schon etwas älter. 

Und ein Smartphone mit Touchscreen u. großen Display usw. kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da meines völlig ausreicht. Es gäbe zwar Navigationssoftware die man für mein Handy herunterladen könnte, aber wie gesagt, das Display ist viel zu klein.

Bei dem von mir verlinkten Tablet PC gibt es anscheinend gar keine Navigear Software, aber wenn jemand in dieser Richtung etwas gutes und preiswertes kennt, immer her damit.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, finde ich interessant ... die Äußerungen über die Größe.
> 
> Ich hab ja das iPhone 4 mit 3,5" Display & finde das eigentlich ideal. Mit einer Halterung an die Windschutzscheibe & fertig ist. Ton habe ich immer deaktiviert, denn mir reichen Pfeile + Angaben, in wieviel Metern ich wo abbiegen muss.


Wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt, möchte ich das Navi nicht an der Frontschutzscheibe befestigen, ich will eine klare Sicht haben. 

Ich habe aber bereits Haltebefestigungen für die Lüftergitter im Auto gesehen.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei den meisten TomTom Standalonegeräten sind übrigens X Tage kostenloses Update inkludiert, die App kannst du dir immer wieder neu laden und hast dann die aktuelle Karte.


Ich habe auch gelesen, dass neue Karten insgesamt über 2,3 GB hatten, obwohl bei der XL Version nur 2 GB interner Speicher überhaupt zur Verfügung stehen. 
Auch deshalb würde ich die Start Variante bevorzugen, die besitzt nämlich einen SD-Slot.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Ja, an die Scheibe ist echt ne miese Idee ^^ da gibt es immer Situationen, durch die man sich die Sicht so verdeckt, das man nen Fußgänger gar nicht mehr sieht. Oder hast Du das Teil sehr weit unten und seitlich, dass es vergleichbar "störend" wie ein Mautaufkleber ist?

Zudem würde ich mich auch mit einer Halterung, die nicht nur an der Scheibe "saugt", sicherer fühlen vor Geschossen, die beim Bremsen oder einem Unfall rumfliegen könnten  ich bevorzuge auch Halterungen an der Armatur selbst.


Und nur Pfeile+Meter, kein Ton? Also, es gibt doch öfter mal Situationen, in denen 2 Straßen nur wenige Meter auseinander sind, oder wo 2 Spuren nach rechts führen, man sich aber unbedingt auf der linken der beiden Spuren halten sollte, da die Spuren sich trennen - da würd ich ehrlich gesagt lieber auf eie Stimme vertrauen, die darauf hinweist. Ich würde auch nicht auf die "genaue" Meterangabe vertrauen, sondern lieber auf eine Stimme "biegen Sie in 200m in die zweite Straße rechts ab, Flegelstraße, so dass ich auch selber sehe "ah, da vorne ist die Flegelstraße, da bieg ich also gleich ab", oder auch Hinweise, dass man sich schonmal rechts einordnen soll usw. - das alles ist aber keine Sache Smartphone vs Navi, sondern einer der Software  aber da ich auf jeden Fall eine Einblendung des Straßennamens haben möchte, in die man als nächstes einbiegt, damit ich auch ohne Meterangaben oder "jetzt abbiegen" mich selber besser orientieren kann, lege ich da auch Wert auf ein größeres Display.

Ich würde allein auch schon deswegen, weil ich gerne die Umgebung etwas kennenlernen will, die Namen der Straßen wissen. Es ist doch viel schöner, dass man sich an manche Straßennamen erinnern kann und weiß, wo man grad ist  und auch eine Mini-Map find ich schöner, da man dann ein Gefühl dafür bekommt, wo man grad rein von der Orientierung her ist, also dass man weiß "ah, wenn ich jetzt nicht rechts fahren würde, dann käme ich zum Dom" oder so. Wenn man nur Anweisungen links, rechts usw. bekommt, kriegt man ja gar nix mehr mit außer den Weg, den man nutzt...


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2012)

War der Teil mit den Fußgänger übersehen wirklich ernst gemeint? 

Selbst meine verwendete Saugknopfmethode ist so sicher & stabil, dass mir das Ding weder in meinem Fahrzeug, noch in irgendwelchen Mietwagen abgefallen ist.

Was den restlichen Text betrifft: kann es sein, dass du die TomTom Lösung noch nie genutzt hast? 
Es gibt Spurassistenten für Autobahnen und den normalen Straßenverkehr, d.h. es wird visualisiert, welche Spur du bitte zu benutzen hast. Den Namen der Straße, auf der du dich gerade befindest, wird unten angezeigt, der nächste Straßenname bzw. Punkt, z.B. AD XYZ, wird oben eingezeigt.

Interessant wie sich die Vorlieben beim Autofahren unterscheiden ... können.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

@Herb
Dem ist fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer dass das Navi für die Insassen als Geschoss keine wirkliche Gefahr darstellt, da es vor diesen angebracht ist.

Gut vielleicht wenn die Frontscheibe zerstört wäre, aber in der Regel steht das Auto da bereits.

Und was die Größe des Displays betrifft, da wäre ein Tablet PC mit 7 Zoll natürlich eine feine Sache, allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die Verwendung von GPS kostenfrei wäre, oder ich da dann tatsächlich eine Flatrate benötigen würde.

Dann wäre das nichts für mich, ich würde mir halt nur Programme für den Tablet PC herunterladen und im Stau vielleicht ein Video ansehen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> War der Teil mit den Fußgänger übersehen wirklich ernst gemeint?


 ja sicher, was denkst Du denn? ^^ halt mal ein smartphone nen halben Meter/Meter von Dir weg, und schau diese Richtung, damit kannst Du locker eine Person, die ein Stück entfernt steht, für Dein Sichtfeld verdecken. Guckst Du hier: http://www.webreaders.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/auto-navigation.jpg das Ding ist natürlich jetzt deutlich größer und sehr zentral platziert, aber wenn es etwas kleiner wäre, würde auch zb ein Moped hinter dem weißen Auto verdeckt bleiben, und das kann auch dann passieren, wenn Du innen links an der Scheibe hast - da kannst Du auch im Zweifel für ein paar Meter Fahrt zB ein Kind verdecken, das zwischen zwei parkenden Autos steht. So als wäre die A-Säule dort was breiter. Das macht im Zweifel die eine Sekunde aus, die Dir fehlt.





> Selbst meine verwendete Saugknopfmethode ist so sicher & stabil, dass mir das Ding weder in meinem Fahrzeug, noch in irgendwelchen Mietwagen abgefallen ist.


 Ich fede ja nicht vom Abfallen ohne Grund - du bist aber sicher auch noch nicht einem inkl. navi mit 20-30km/h oder mehr mal hinten draufgeknallt oder umgekehrt, oder? Viele Sauger halten zwar gut, aber ich persönlich würde mich da nicht so sicher fühlen. 

Achja: und weil da immer so schöne Abdrücke an der Scheibe bleiben, lockt man im Zweifel noch gewisse dunkle Gestalten an, die fette Beute im Handschuhfach wittern...  




> Was den restlichen Text betrifft: kann es sein, dass du die TomTom Lösung noch nie genutzt hast?


 nein ,wie denn auch? ^^ Bei dir hörte es sich an wie "Pfeile und Meterangaben erscheinen, wenn man abbiegen muss" - nach mehr nicht.  

Und die Straßennamen möchte ich halt was größer im Display haben, erst recht wenn da noch gut sichtbare SPuren usw. eingeblendet werden 



> Interessant wie sich die Vorlieben beim Autofahren unterscheiden ... können.


 gegen ein größeres Display hätest Du doch aber sicher auch nichts, oder ist es Dir LIEBER, das kleinere Display zu nutzen?


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

Bei Amazon gibt es zu den TomTom Geräten ganz nett gemachte Videos, in denen die Navigation dargestellt wird. 
Zum Beispiel bei dem folgenden Navi gibt es das Video in der Galerie.
http://www.amazon.de/TomTom-Navigationssystem-Touchscreen-Freisprechen-Bluetooth/dp/B007VWX7KK/


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

Also ich tendiere momentan doch zu dem TomTom Via 135 M Europe Traffic inkl. FREE Lifetime Maps. Das wären dann bei dem Preis von 190 Euro zwar 70 Euro mehr als ich ausgeben wollte, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.

Hatte vorher nicht gesehen, dass dieses Navi ebenfalls die Parkassistenten-Funktion hat. Weiß jemand zufällig ob diese FREE Lifetime Maps an dieses Gerät gebunden ist oder wenn ich mir ein anderes kaufe auch übernommen werden kann?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Ich vermute, dass im Gerät eine "Lizenz" oder ein Chip drin ist, so dass das Navi halt free-lifetime Maps "runterladen" kann. Das wäre ja ansonsten auch zu simpel, wenn es quasi NUR über zB einen Account für Dich läuft, denn dann könntest Du ja Maps runterladen und an andere verschenken ^^

"_Während der gesamten Lebensdauer Ihres Navis können Sie pro Jahr 4 oder mehr vollständige Updates der Karte auf Ihrem Gerät herunterladen._ " steht in der Beschreibung


ps: bringt denn der Parkassistent was, also was wirklich wichtiges? Normalerweise hat man doch sowieso in den Städten bzw. Vierteln, in denen man nicht sowieso leicht nen Parkplatz findet und es Parkplätze/häuser gibt, Hinweise und Schilder - und so oder so schaut "man" doch auch bei Bedarf vorher schon, ob es am Ziel schwierig werden kann mit Parkplätzen und weiß, wo man dann hin muss. ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass im Gerät eine "Lizenz" oder ein Chip drin ist, so dass das Navi halt free-lifetime Maps "runterladen" kann. Das wäre ja ansonsten auch zu simpel, wenn es quasi NUR über zB einen Account für Dich läuft, denn dann könntest Du ja Maps runterladen und an andere verschenken ^^


Ich habe irgendwas in den Rezensionen bei Amazon von einem Dongle gelesen, ich glaube es ist gar nicht so einfach, das Navi wird ja direkt an den PC angeschlossen.
Obwohl es auch über die SD-Karten möglich sein müsste, also könnte man es theoretisch auch über diese Karte auf ein anderes Gerät überspielen oder eben sowieso nicht.



Herbboy schrieb:


> "_Während der gesamten  Lebensdauer Ihres Navis können Sie pro Jahr 4 oder mehr vollständige  Updates der Karte auf Ihrem Gerät herunterladen._ " steht in der  Beschreibung....


Danke dir, habe ich übersehen.


Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: bringt denn der Parkassistent was, also  was wirklich wichtiges? Normalerweise hat man doch sowieso in den  Städten bzw. Vierteln, in denen man nicht sowieso leicht nen Parkplatz  findet und es Parkplätze/häuser gibt, Hinweise und Schilder - und so  oder so schaut "man" doch auch bei Bedarf vorher schon, ob es am Ziel  schwierig werden kann mit Parkplätzen und weiß, wo man dann hin muss.  ^^


 Laut eines Kommentars in der Bewertung, ja, allerdings ist der nicht näher darauf eingegangen, ich glaube der schrieb nur er möchte die Funktion nicht mehr missen.

Das reicht mir als Kaufgrund, ich hoffe aber vor allem darauf dass eben nicht nur Parkhäuser angezeigt werden, sondern auch Parkplätze wo man kostenfrei mit einer Parkscheibe parken kann.

In den nächsten 2 Stunden kann sich meine Kaufentscheidung aber nochmal komplett ändern...


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> In den nächsten 2 Stunden kann sich meine Kaufentscheidung aber nochmal komplett ändern...


 So, hat sich geändert, ich habe mir jetzt das Falk Neo 450 gekauft. 
Falk Neo 450 (10,9cm (4,3 Zoll) Display, Europa 44, TMC Pro Starter, Bluetooth Pro, Sprachsteuerung, 3D Gelände, 3D Gebäude, Echt-Sicht Pro, Routenticker, TTS): Amazon.de: Navigation & Car-HiFi

Bei diesem Aktionsangebot(Cybermondaywochen) von Amazon war es jetzt für 120 Euro anstelle von 150 zu haben. 

EDIT: Momentan(21:05) ist es übrigens immer noch für 120 Euro zu haben. Es sind bis jetzt nur 10% reserviert.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2012)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erklären warum ich mir jetzt das Navi von Falk gekauft habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Handy hat Bluetooth und da für mich beruflich eine  Freisprecheinrichtung direkt am Navi einen sehr großen Vorteil  darstellt, ist mir dieses wichtig gewesen.

Dann soll der Lautsprecher dieses Navi besonders hochwertig sein und  dann ist dann natürlich der Preisunterschied durch dieses  Aktionsangebot.

Wo ich jetzt Abstriche machen muss, ist halt bei der Größe des Displays  und dem fehlenden Parkassistenten. Aber wenn man die Vorteile abwiegt  und den Preis berücksichtigt, war das Falk meiner  Meinung nach trotzdem  die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

jo, ist doch gut - hat ja niemand was kritisiert   Falk soll auch ganz gut sein, hat jedenfalls bei Tests auch immer nicht schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, ist doch gut - hat ja niemand was kritisiert   Falk soll auch ganz gut sein, hat jedenfalls bei Tests auch immer nicht schlecht abgeschnitten.


 Es war mir nur ein Bedürfnis es zu erklären.  Zumindest bei Stiftung Warentest war das Navi mal Testsieger. Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass Amazon auch noch das TomTom VIA 135 als Angebot hineinstellt, denn dann hätte ich ein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Meide einfach amazon die nächsten Tage...


----------



## golani79 (25. November 2012)

Glaube, die einzelnen Navis schenken sich gegenseitig nicht viel - habe nun schon seit längerer Zeit eins von Navigon und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.

Da könnte man wohl auch mal nen Blick darauf werfen.

edit: 
Man sollte vlt. vorher alles lesen bevor man antwortet 


MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht noch erklären warum ich mir jetzt das Navi von Falk gekauft habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meide einfach amazon die nächsten Tage...


 Die Neugier gewinnt da die Oberhand, ich durchforste alle paar Stunden die Angebote. 


golani79 schrieb:


> Glaube, die einzelnen Navis schenken sich gegenseitig nicht viel - habe nun schon seit längerer Zeit eins von Navigon und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.


 Bei TomTom sagt mir halt die Darstellung der Karte bei der Navigation zu, soweit ich das Anhand der Fotos und Videos beurteilen kann. Da sieht es halt beim Falk alles etwas unübersichtlicher aus, weniger klar.

Aber 30 Euro Aufpreis war es mir dann doch nicht Wert, vor allem soll wie gesagt der Lautsprecher vom Falk Neo 450 sehr hochwertig sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2013)

So, nach etwas über einem halben Jahr hole ich diesen Thread aus der Versenkung um mein Fazit zu dem Navi von Falk zu geben.

Positiv

- Die Position auf der Karte mit der tatsächlichen hat nur eine geringe Verzögerung
- Qualität der Lautsprecher sind ordentlich
- Die Freisprecheinrichtung über zumindest mein Handy funktioniert hervorragend während der Fahrt
- Die Berechnung der Strecken erfolgt zügig und es gibt dazu eine Fülle an Voreinstellungen
- Die Karte ist sehr gut "lesbar"

Negativ

- Wenn das Navi lange im StandBy war, kann es öfters mal keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen
- Das Neustarten des Navi dauert eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, geschätzte 1-2 Minuten
- Die Karte für Deutschland ist veraltet(2007) und es gab auch keine Updates
- Die Touchsteuerung ist unpräzise, obwohl als markiert angezeigt wird die Auswahl öfters mal nicht angenommen

Ich hatte mittlerweile auch ein Navi von TomTom in Händen und ich hätte trotz des höheren Preises wohl besser eines von dieser Firma nehmen sollen.

Alleine die Bedienung war schon deutlich intuitiver.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2013)

... told you so!



TomTom hat eine relativ altbackene Optik, seit TomTom für Windows CE hat es sich nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt ... aber es funktioniert, es ist leicht verständlich!

Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass es TomTom Geräte mit "lebenslanger Updates" gibt. Bei einigen Modellen kannst du ja x. Monate die Updates kostenlos laden, danach müsstest du bezahlen. Bei den aktuellen Geräten bzw. einigen Modellen kannst du solange Updates laden, wie das Gerät unterstützt wird und das ist wirklich lang bei TomTom.

Aber das hilft dir jetzt alles nicht wirklich weiter ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch nichts anderes als TomTom nehmen. Mein Navi ist schon an die 8 Jahre alt, habe meine Karten nicht ein einziges Mal aktualisiert, und komme trotzdem überall hin, wo ich hin soll/muss. Mich stört es nicht, wenn die Karte den einen oder anderen Kreisverkehr nicht eingepflegt hat, und da ich das Teil nicht gerade regelmäßig brauche - eben nur für Urlaub, Kurzfahrten oder Termingesuche an Orten, wo ich bisher noch nie war -, deckt es meine Bedürfnisse voll und ganz.
Und Sohnemann wiederholt vom Hintersitz aus alle akustischen Hinweise, falls der Alte am Steuer es überhört haben könnte.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass es TomTom Geräte mit "lebenslanger Updates" gibt. Bei einigen Modellen kannst du ja x. Monate die Updates kostenlos laden, danach müsstest du bezahlen. Bei den aktuellen Geräten bzw. einigen Modellen kannst du solange Updates laden, wie das Gerät unterstützt wird und das ist wirklich lang bei TomTom.
> 
> Aber das hilft dir jetzt alles nicht wirklich weiter ...


Der Witz ist ja, ich hätte auch eine gewisse Zeit lang bei Falk Updates beziehen können, dies sagt aber erst einmal überhaupt nichts aus wie aktuell die Karte für Deutschland ist.

Dummerweise habe ich mich glaube ich gar nicht bei Falk registriert, jedenfalls hat mir mein Navi irgendwann "mitgeteilt", dass ich für Updates nicht mehr berechtigt bin.

Ach ja, was ich unter "Positiv" noch vergessen hatte, es gibt Stauwarnungen die von Radioprogrammen übernommen werden, da kann man sich dann wenn man will eine alternative Route berechnen lassen.

Und ich habe es doch an der Frontscheibe angebracht, bei meiner Größe von 1,86 ist das kein großes Problem, vor allem da ich es so tief wie nur irgendwie möglich am Glas fixiert habe.


----------

